# si y sí



## irene.acler

femmejolie said:


> Qué te voy a perdonar, qué tontería.
> 
> DRAE:
> *entrecano, na.*1. adj. Dicho del cabello o de la barba: *A medio encanecer*.2. adj. Dicho de una persona: Que tiene el *cabello *entrecano.
> 
> Tu vas a la calle y preguntas a la gente si conoce este adjetivo y la mayoría no lo conoce, y eso que es fácil de imaginar qué significa.
> No es corriente, yo nunca lo uso.
> Es lo mismo que cabello, nadie en el oral te dirá: Tengo el *cabello* sucio".
> Todos te dirán: "tengo el *pelo* sucio".
> ¿Tú cómo dices:"Ho i capelli sporchi" o "ho la criniera sporca"?


 
Eh eh, yo digo "ho la criniera sporca"  (es una broma, por supuesto!)
Te he corregido un "si", creo que no lleva tilde en este caso, no?

Comentario del moderador: esta discusión ha sido escindida a partir de esta.


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Eh eh, yo digo "ho la criniera sporca"  (es una broma, por supuesto!)
> Te he corregido un "si", creo que no lleva tilde en este caso, no?


Sí lleva tilde....
Si tratta di un rafforzativo, come il _do _in inglese.


----------



## femmejolie

claudine2006 said:


> Por ejemplo, "s_ale e pepe_" se usa sólo en el oral, mientras _brizzolato_ en el oral y en los textos escritos.


Grazie, Claudine.
O sea, que sale e pepe es más coloquial que brizzolato, deduzco, ya que brizzolato es el adjetivo standard y además se usa en el escrito.
"Sale e pepe" huele a coloquial.


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Eh eh, yo digo "ho la criniera sporca"  (es una broma, por supuesto!)
> Te he corregido un "si", creo que no lleva tilde en este caso, no?


*Sí*, tienes razón. Ha sido un "refuso" 
*Si* ya sabes mucho español, no sé *si* necesitas más explicaciones

Sí lleva tilde....
Si tratta di un rafforzativo, come il _do _in inglese. 

No, Claudine, non è un rafforzativo, è un condizionale. Mea culpa!


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> Sí lleva tilde....
> Si tratta di un rafforzativo, come il _do _in inglese.




Espera espera..que no entiendo!

_Tu vas a la calle y preguntas a la gente síconoce este adjetivo y la mayoría no lo conoce, y eso que es fácil de imaginar qué significa.
_
No es _preguntas a la gente si conoce este adjetivo_?
Yo utilizaría este sí por ejemplo en una frase como esta: _preguntas eso y entonces sí te contestan que conocen este adjetivo.
_
Me estoy equivocando?
_
EDIT:_ Ah Femmejolie, entonces no lleva tilde? Bueno, me estaba volviendo loca!


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias por todo, Femmejolie. Entonces no me he equivocado


----------



## sabrinita85

Por favor, díganme si las frases siguientes están bien:

_- Si se lo preguntas a la gente, sí te lo sabrán decir.
- Sí que te lo traigo!_


----------



## irene.acler

Sabrinita, yo creo que la segunda está bien. En cuanto a la primera, no sé si tienes que añadir el "que" (a lo mejor es solo una impresión mía): _Si se lo preguntas a la gente, sí que te lo sabrán decir._


----------



## ampurdan

Están bien, Sabrinita.

EDICIÓN - No he visto el mensaje de Irene antes. Se puede decir con o sin el "que", yo diría que con "que" es más coloquial.


----------



## sabrinita85

Perfecto, muchas gracias a los dos


----------



## irene.acler

Ah bueno, gracias ampurdan!


----------



## Schenker

estan las 2 frases bien sabrinita

si tienen más dudas de este tipo, la página de la Real Academia de la Lengua Española (se puede poner esa página no comercial en este foro señor moderador) tiene una sección donde se aclaran este tipo de dudas.
si no encuentran la pagina y no permiten ponerla aquí envienme un email


----------



## claudine2006

Schenker said:


> Están las dos frases bien sabrinita.
> 
> Si tienen más dudas de este tipo, la página de la Real Academia de la Lengua Española (se puede poner esa página no comercial en este foro, señor moderador) tiene una sección donde se aclaran este tipo de dudas.
> Si no encuentran la página y no permiten ponerla aquí, envíenme un email.


----------

